# Senior Deputy Mark Logsdon



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Senior Deputy*
*Mark Logsdon*
Harford County Sheriff's Office, Maryland

End of Watch: Wednesday, February 10, 2016

*Bio & Incident Details*
*Age:* Not available

*Tour:* 16 years

*Badge #* 578

*Military veteran*

*Cause:* Gunfire

*Weapon:* Handgun

*Offender:* Shot and killed

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Share this memorial:
   

Senior Deputy Mark Logsdon and Senior Deputy Patrick Dailey were shot and killed by an emotionally disturbed person who was wanted in Florida.

The deputies had been dispatched to the restaurant after the man's ex-wife had called to report the subject was there. Deputy Dailey, who knew the subject, sat down at the man's table and asked how he was doing. Without warning the subject produced a handgun and shot the deputy in the head, killing him.

The man fled into the parking lot where he was confronted by Deputy Logsdon. The subject shot and killed Deputy Logsdon before he was killed by two other deputies.

Deputy Logsdon was a U.S. Army veteran and had served with the Harford County Sheriff's Office for 16 years. He is survived by his wife, three children, and parents.










Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:

Sheriff Jeffrey Gahler
Harford County Sheriff's Office
45 South Main Street
Bel Air, MD 21014

Phone: (410) 838-6600

Read more: Senior Deputy Mark Logsdon


----------

